# Объявления > Аудио, видео, фото, бытовая техника и музыкальные инструменты > Продам > Фото-Видео и Домашний кинотеатр >  Продам фотоаппарат  Canon EOS 60D

## sale77

Продам фотоаппарат Canon EOS 60D - 9000 грн
состояние хорошее

----------

